# F



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 3, 2018)

THIS POST HAS BEEN TAKEN DOWN.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 3, 2018)

Well organized, well moderated, and with some extremely talented roleplay. Prepare yourself for new experiences.

Highly recommend.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm interested in joining.


----------



## Zypter (Apr 7, 2018)

Interested.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 7, 2018)

Interested.
As long as reptiles are okay.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Zypter said:


> Interested.


Sending PM.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Interested.
> As long as reptiles are okay.


Sending PM.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 7, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Greetings,
> I am an Admin for a rp server on Discord. We are looking for new members to jump in the (yiff) pit. We offer a safe, sane, and comfortable environment for furries of all shapes and sizes to frolic freely. We do not tolerate bullying or bigotry in our safe space of freedom.
> We do require that anyone interested in joining to be at least 18 of age or older. I ask that you prove your age in private message to keep confidentiality and security. Once you have proved your age I will gladly welcome you to The Yiff Pit.
> We look forward to welcoming new members and frolicking friends.
> ...


Prove _how_?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 7, 2018)

How literal is the name?  As in, is it entirely ERP focussed, or is there some more plot-driven RP going on too?


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Prove _how_?


Sending PM.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> How literal is the name?  As in, is it entirely ERP focussed, or is there some more plot-driven RP going on too?


Sending PM.


----------



## Revoska (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm interested!


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd like to join, but I don't want to just be doing an ERP. I'm really looking for some meaty, several paragraphs per post kinda thing with interesting plots and creative setting (and occasionally, yeah, adult themes). Does this group do that?


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 9, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I'd like to join, but I don't want to just be doing an ERP. I'm really looking for some meaty, several paragraphs per post kinda thing with interesting plots and creative setting (and occasionally, yeah, adult themes). Does this group do that?


Our main focus is ERP however playful flirting and associated rp are encouraged. Each member has their own style and several do paragraphs at a time.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 9, 2018)

Revoska said:


> I'm interested!


Will DM.


----------



## Franck (Apr 10, 2018)

Intéressé


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 10, 2018)

Franck said:


> Intéressé


Sending DM!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Apr 11, 2018)

I am interested


----------



## modfox (Apr 11, 2018)

Im also interested


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 16, 2018)

Female furries encouraged to join


----------



## Jack Belinski (Apr 16, 2018)

Sign me up, comrade!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 16, 2018)

Gimme the thing.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 17, 2018)

Jack Belinski said:


> Sign me up, comrade!


Sending DM... 
Добро пожаловать!


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Gimme the thing.


Please send me a DM for information. Thanks!


----------



## BomberDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Might be interested. 
Hope there's nothing against more humanoid furs.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 17, 2018)

BomberDragon said:


> Might be interested.
> Hope there's nothing against more humanoid furs.


Sending PM...


----------



## BomberDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

....I see there are 'restrictions' in place I was not told about.
I left the server. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 17, 2018)

There’s a no humanoid rule that needs to be enforced for all and not just SOME of our users. I’m sorry for the inconvience but we must be fair


----------



## Violet Dust (Apr 18, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Greetings,
> I am an Admin for a rp server on Discord. We are looking for new members to jump in the (yiff) pit. We offer a safe, sane, and comfortable environment for furries of all shapes and sizes to frolic freely. We do not tolerate bullying or bigotry in our safe space of freedom.
> We do require that anyone interested in joining to be at least 18 of age or older.
> We look forward to welcoming new members and frolicking friends.
> ...


I wouldn’t mind taking a peek, and seeing how the server is!


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 18, 2018)

Violet Dust said:


> I wouldn’t mind taking a peek, and seeing how the server is!


Sending PM


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm bored. 'Wynaut'


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 26, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> I'm bored. 'Wynaut'


Have you ERP’d before?


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

The heck is an "ERP"? but I have RP'd before


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 26, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> The heck is an "ERP"? but I have RP'd before


Erotic Role Play


----------



## Yun Yamaneko (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello Nera, i would like to join the yiff Pit if that's still possible, thank you!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 28, 2018)

Yun Yamaneko said:


> Hello Nera, i would like to join the yiff Pit if that's still possible, thank you!


Are you over 18?


----------



## Yun Yamaneko (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 28, 2018)

Yun Yamaneko said:


> Yes


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
Welcome aboard


----------



## Yun Yamaneko (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Tayeb (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi i'm interested in joining the pit! i'm over 18


----------



## Fleye (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm over 18, and I might be interested?
Not really experienced though, and when I gave F-list a go awhile back I got chastised for taking too long to reply, or not being online frequently enough.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 29, 2018)

Tayeb said:


> Hi i'm interested in joining the pit! i'm over 18






Fleye said:


> I'm over 18, and I might be interested?
> Not really experienced though, and when I gave F-list a go awhile back I got chastised for taking too long to reply, or not being online frequently enough.



you are both welcome to join 

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 1, 2018)

Is this a new RP group or is it the same on I’m apart of?


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 1, 2018)

ShadeTheFox1 said:


> Is this a new RP group or is it the same on I’m apart of?


NVM I know it is different now and would like to join


----------



## OohGee (May 1, 2018)

Its been a while since I've been involved in this type of RP group and I would love to join in.


----------



## RoseyTheCuteDragon (May 1, 2018)

is it all erp or is there also a clean rp part? im interested either way just curious


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

ShadeTheFox1 said:


> Is this a new RP group or is it the same on I’m apart of?


Hey boo wanna join the Yiff Pit?


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

OohGee said:


> Its been a while since I've been involved in this type of RP group and I would love to join in.


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

RoseyTheCuteDragon said:


> is it all erp or is there also a clean rp part? im interested either way just curious


Mainly erp but there’s some flirty rp too


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

*notices your erp server* owo, i'm interested~


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *notices your erp server* owo, i'm interested~


Are you over 18?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Are you over 18?


yes mad'am :3


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

Mistress.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> yes sir :3


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
Come on in


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 2, 2018)

Had a few changes to the server so I will now be the one to contact If you are interested in joining


----------



## Lusifee (May 15, 2018)

Hello there. I am interested in joining.


----------



## Yun Yamaneko (May 16, 2018)

*This is an old thread*, i don't know if someone will see your request, you better post in here instead
forums.furaffinity.net: NSFW discord server inviting new members
*this is the newer thread for the Yiff Pit*


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 16, 2018)

Dont worry i see you,
and thx yamaneko


----------

